# Setup RAID, cant find OS drive to install on



## copenhagen69 (Oct 9, 2015)

So I am setting up a raid and below is what I have done ... system is lenovo thinkserver TS140

1) Configure sata as raid
2) Created my raid Volume
3) boot from my USB OS install disk
4) no drive appears so I load drivers 
4) Click Browse, select the USB device and folder with the previously extracted drivers ... does not find anything

lenovo raid drivers I am using: 
http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/pro...-servers/thinkserver-ts140/downloads/DS041869

I have my boot sequence set to:
1) OS Drive
2) Raid


I previously had windows installed on the OS drive so I know that works ... but with raid turned on it doesnt work anymore. I get to windows logo and it restarts the system.

I am sure I am missing something simple?? I hope ...


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2015)

You can't use an .exe based driver during the slipstream. You need the actual core RAID driver files. Windows doesn't find the drivers because it's looking and finding a file it can't use. Download 7Zip and unpack the .exe file of its bits and bobs. Either that or find the actual driver files on the Intel site.

EDIT: _redacted_

EDIT EDIT:_ redacted_


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2015)

@RCoon : You do realize that Intel has bare drivers available on their website for RST? 
https://downloadmirror.intel.com/25165/eng/f6flpy-x86.zip for x86
https://downloadmirror.intel.com/25165/eng/f6flpy-x64.zip for x64

Side note: I think Intel combined RST and RSTe drivers together. Intel removed the 4.x.x.x driver I found a while back and was forced into using standard RST drivers which seem to work fine.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 9, 2015)

ahh good call on the .exe ... it has been awhile for me  

Perfect! That worked, thanks so much RCoon!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 9, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> @RCoon : You do realize that Intel has bare drivers available on their website for RST?
> https://downloadmirror.intel.com/25165/eng/f6flpy-x86.zip for x86
> https://downloadmirror.intel.com/25165/eng/f6flpy-x64.zip for x64
> 
> Side note: I think Intel combined RST and RSTe drivers together. Intel removed the 4.x.x.x driver I found a while back and was forced into using standard RST drivers which seem to work fine.



I tried those drivers ... they are different files from RCoons .. his worked, intels did not, at least for me ...


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2015)

copenhagen69 said:


> I tried those drivers ... they are different files from RCoons .. his worked, intels did not, at least for me ...


You tried the *floppy* downloads and not the EXE download, right? Intel provides both and I linked to the ones intended to be used for installations. It also includes the AHCI driver which you shouldn't try to use. The "iaStorA(C)" driver is what you need to drive the RAID.

I know that they work with RSTe on X79 because I'm running them right now.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 9, 2015)

yep floppy ... i have no idea what happened haha, but his worked and the system is up and running now


----------

